
It's Time for the Elites to Rise Up Against the Ignorant Masses - chishaku
https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/06/28/its-time-for-the-elites-to-rise-up-against-ignorant-masses-trump-2016-brexit/
======
ChuckMcM
Probably not the best turn of phrase.

I've observed an interesting trend however, which is that as the world ages
(life expectancy rises and the number of people over the age of 65 grows
faster than the number of people under 35) it seems to empower the politics of
nostalgia. "Back in my day ..." and all that. I was really impressed at how
Bernie Sanders got the younger generation motivated and out there. We need
more people to do that because I feel like it makes no sense at all for people
who have perhaps 20 to 30 years left to live being the deciding vote on issues
that are going to affect the country for 50, 60 or even a hundred years.

